
Complementary React Libraries in 2020 - rwieruch
https://www.robinwieruch.de/react-libraries
======
oliverx0
Very good post, covering pretty much everything regarding best practices /
libraries to use. I would add to the list MobX State Tree for state
management, and parcel bundler for getting started instead of create-react-
app.

